# this is totally weird



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

okay has anyone ever experienced a sensation where your leg falls asleep during a d-attack? Cuz mine has the past like 10 times, and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I get a sensation of my legs feeling very weird, but not falling alseep as such. My legs feel kind of tingly. Ugh.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

yeah it's like tingly, but it's so bad that i can't feel my toes anymore.. lol I use it as a measure. If it's going away, the attack is ending. It's worked pretty well so far.


----------



## allenkcdn (Jan 24, 2001)

for me I thought it was part of the panic that comes from an attack. perhaps the blood rushing from all the limbs?


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Just an idea, but the numbness could be from a change in blood-pressure. I had this a few times. It was like when you get up too fast and your vision goes fuzzy and there is numbness.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hmm, yeah i get a tingly, faint feeling if i have an attack, or just even feel worried *argh*Think it's probably a panic/blood pressure thing with me...I get really light headed a lot of the time anyway cos i'm a skinny bean


----------



## booboo6202 (Feb 5, 2003)

yes i get it all the time! my legs fall asleep from sitting on the john so long it cuts off my blood ! kind of silly huh?


----------



## LifeBites (Jan 1, 2003)

I get trembles and shivers. Sometimes it's so bad I can't stand up. It's only during the worst attacks about once a month. I think it's just because I feel stresses/devestated because I only have IBS attacks when people are around. When I'm alone, and have the bathroom to myself I almost never have an attack. Maybe if I get my own place the IBS will go away!







Hehe, wishful thinking!!!


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

oooh I get that whenever I have an attack to! I thought I was just imagining it, sometimes it gets really ticklish - always a bit bizarre when your sitting on the toilet and you start laughing...


----------

